# Adding navigation



## dwolson2 (Dec 24, 2013)

Is there any way to add navigation and still use the green screen on the top to adjust factory settings? I would like to add nav, but I don't want to loose functionality. Also, can you use the factory mic for bluetooth on the new radio?


----------



## kastner03 (May 24, 2014)

buy a used factory nav unit and have he dealership activate it their decently priced at the junkyard should be able to get the button panel, radio unit and touch screen all for 4-600$ you could add a aftermarket double din, the green screen would stay in place with that


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Does the crude use a DVD system?


----------

